# "Eat Yourself, Clarice!" 2nd Edition Out Today (non-fiction)



## Dan Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I decided to re-release my one and only non-fiction book, EYC, to give it a more professional feel ahead of some significant publishing releases I have this year, and it's now available on Amazon in paperback and for Kindle. It won't be everyone's cup of tea - far from it - but I live in hope that students of Lacan, Zizek, and cinema might find it useful.

Amazon hasn't yet linked the different versions, so apologies for the various links:
Amazon UK paperback
Amazon UK Kindle
Amazon US paperback
Amazon US Kindle

From the blurb:

_"This book is intended for students and enthusiasts of film, literature and low culture who wish to gain a greater understanding of the relationship between the individual Subject and the Big Other state by using the figure of Hannibal Lecter as a lens through which people view and externalise themselves. 

Considering everything from Wagner’s Parsifal to the TV Show Big Brother via Columbo, this study will uncover the reasons why the western citizen has become disconcertingly blasé about privacy and basic freedoms. At its heart is the pervasive, haunting figure of Doctor Lecter. 

The study will focus on: 

- How subjects construct fantasies that are connected to their position within society 
- That Lecter the psychiatrist is a paradox; he is simultaneously less extreme and more extreme than the conventional psychoanalyst 
- Lecter’s continuing influence upon popular culture 
- The ways in which this has resulted in a tragicomic inversion of the horrors of Nineteen-Eighty-Four. 
- A sense of a sense of enjoyment, and the enjoyment of that enjoyment 
- Further postulations upon the dangers of externalising our fantasies via two full appendices, considering David Lynch's Eraserhead, and monsters in general.

The 2nd Edition of EYC, published in 2017, features a new cover, an updated Author's Foreword for 2017 and updated content within."_


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 6, 2017)

Would it make any sense to someone who was too scared to watch the whole film? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Juliana (Feb 6, 2017)

Congrats DG!!


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Tell your "friend" that I'd love to have him for dinner.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 6, 2017)

Sounds like an interesting subject.


----------



## Juliana (Feb 6, 2017)

DG Jones said:


> Tell your "friend" that I'd love to have him for dinner.



With some fava beans and a nice chianti?


----------



## Wruter (Feb 6, 2017)

Title has an error on Amazon, it says Hannibal Legacy not Lecter.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Feb 6, 2017)

That cover ... 

Congratulations Double-O Dan!

pH


----------

